

EReader tops Tcl's Google summer/code ideas list - jemptymethod
http://wiki.tcl.tk/26127

======
jemptymethod
It's a shameless plug for my own project idea, see <http://wiki.tcl.tk/28062>

Last year I devised an open source alternative to Adobe AIR
(<http://code.google.com/p/deskml/>) and intend to use that as the platform.
I've already got some code written for the ereader, that mounts and unzips an
epub using Tcl's virtual file system capabilities, and changes the embedded
web server's document root to a file indicated inside the epub by the epub
meta data. Etcetera.

Come join the project, if you're a student you can get paid by Google, and
after the summer we should have a nice startup bootstrapped.

